# Retail sales tax clearance certificate



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with the retail sales tax clearance certificate requirements?



> Persons who sell their business or business assets, in whole or in part, through a sale in bulk to which the Bulk Sales Act applies, are required to obtain a Clearance Certificate from the Ministry of Finance. A Clearance Certificate certifies that all Retail Sales Tax (RST) collectable or payable by the seller has been paid or secured. It also protects the purchaser from the responsibility for the outstanding RST liabilities of the seller.


http://www.fin.gov.on.ca/en/forms/rst/2006.html

Would this still apply if the Seller is a non-registrant (HST)? I'm assuming that this requirement wouldn't apply since the Seller would haver never collected or paid HST to the CRA.


----------



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

no idea


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I found the answer to my question. The answer is No.

"The requirements apply to sellers who held or who were required to hold a permit under the Retail Sales Tax Act on or before June 30, 2010, as well as to sellers who, at any time after June 30, 2010, hold or are required to hold a permit under the Retail Sales Tax Act."

http://www.fin.gov.on.ca/en/tax/rst/


----------

